# LMU v. BU



## revolotus (Mar 26, 2017)

It looks like my choice for 2017 is going to come down to LMU or BU - I am waiting to hear back from a few other schools, but they are long shots.
I know and understand the significant differences between the schools themselves, and how the campus and city life would be different. There is a fair balance of pros/cons with each for me. My goal is to be a writer/producer of my own material, possibly a showrunner. At LMU I was accepted into the Writing and Producing for TV MFA program. At BU I was accepted to the Screenwriting MFA Program (I have indie producing experience under my belt). My question is how each school might effect employment options coming out of school, and in a long-term career. Will being in LA while at LMU mean that I have a better network by the time I graduate? Or does BU, for it's size and reputation, provide a comparably solid start to a working career? Any help from graduates or working professionals would be appreciated!


----------



## Nikhail (Mar 29, 2017)

revolotus said:


> It looks like my choice for 2017 is going to come down to LMU or BU - I am waiting to hear back from a few other schools, but they are long shots.
> I know and understand the significant differences between the schools themselves, and how the campus and city life would be different. There is a fair balance of pros/cons with each for me. My goal is to be a writer/producer of my own material, possibly a showrunner. At LMU I was accepted into the Writing and Producing for TV MFA program. At BU I was accepted to the Screenwriting MFA Program (I have indie producing experience under my belt). My question is how each school might effect employment options coming out of school, and in a long-term career. Will being in LA while at LMU mean that I have a better network by the time I graduate? Or does BU, for it's size and reputation, provide a comparably solid start to a working career? Any help from graduates or working professionals would be appreciated!



I think it should come down to whether you want to pursue TV or indie film. If you want your chances to work on TV to be higher, then def. loyola... you will most likely get more contacts being in LA but if you want to continue in the indie film market then perhaps BU... either way it'll come down to the effort you put into the program. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kira (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm not sure where BU = indie filmmaking came from. Yes, it's not in LA, but I don't get a strong "indie" vibe. From what I understand (I went to BU undergrad), you are required to write at least 2 features and 3 specs / pilots at the bare minimum. NOTE: I know a lot about BU and not a lot about LMU, so I will only talk about BU.

If you are interested in TV, they have separate tracks for comedy and drama (but you are free to pursue both). For drama, there is Writing the Episodic Drama (spec) and Writing the TV Pilot and for comedy, Writing the Sitcom Comedy (Spec) and Writing the TV Sitcom.

There's also a lot of opportunity to collaborate, if you seek it out through the Cinema and Media Production program's core course:
_allows [the screenwriter] to participate in many aspects of filmmaking: shaping the concept through workshops and actor improvisation, collaborating with a director to write the script and witnessing the shooting of the film. Students selected for this course earn a credit as the film’s screenwriter._​
Other required courses include film studies, genre for screenwriters, intro to video production, and screen adaptation. You can also get involved with butv10, a student-operated media production and distribution network. You can literally create/write/produce your own show or join another if you want hands on practice for being a showrunner. Recently _Paper Trails_ won the College Emmys and the Telly Award.

You can also TA for screenwriting classes or work as a screenwriting tutor at the COM writing center. Even though it is not in LA, there are opportunities to prove yourself and get experience.  BU also offers a fifth semester in Los Angeles where you can intern and meet with guests lecturers.

Unfortunately, I can't say what the pros of LMU might be besides location, but if you have questions about BU feel free to PM me


----------



## Nikhail (Mar 29, 2017)

Kira said:


> I'm not sure where BU = indie filmmaking came from. Yes, it's not in LA, but I don't get a strong "indie" vibe. From what I understand (I went to BU undergrad), you are required to write at least 2 features and 3 specs / pilots at the bare minimum. NOTE: I know a lot about BU and not a lot about LMU, so I will only talk about BU.
> 
> If you are interested in TV, they have separate tracks for comedy and drama (but you are free to pursue both). For drama, there is Writing the Episodic Drama (spec) and Writing the TV Pilot and for comedy, Writing the Sitcom Comedy (Spec) and Writing the TV Sitcom.
> 
> ...



I just meant the filmmaking scene in Boston is more indie... with regards to making contacts there...


----------



## Nikhail (Mar 29, 2017)

but all those points pointed out especially the writer in hollywood and ability to collborate make me wish i could study at bu... loyola is higher on the filmmaking ranking list because of their industry connections but it from the sound of the programs you got into it doesnt seem to be as well rounded


----------



## Kira (Mar 29, 2017)

Nikhail said:


> I just meant the filmmaking scene in Boston is more indie... with regards to making contacts there...


Ahh, I gotcha! My misunderstanding. I thought you meant "indie" as in the indie filmmaking scene (like LA vs NY).

Both programs have their own pros and cons! I guess it depends on what you are looking to get out of your degree


----------



## revolotus (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi guys - thanks for the input! I really appreciate how much these forums connect us with other people in the same boat.
I am aiming to be a strong writer-producer capable of operating in a variety of production models (I don't want to be left behind by over-specialization as distribution and funding models restructure themselves every 5 years). To that end, the skillset I want is not provided entirely by either program (by any program), but both will leave me with a portfolio with a mix of TV and film scripts, and set me on a solid path as a content creator. Like I said, the specifics of the programs are not what I'm hung up on.
My question really is about perception of the graduates and strength of the alumni network. Is one appreciably more well regarded than the other? Is there a reputation their graduates have for certain traits? (the stuff that isn't in the brochure) LMU said going there would buy me two years off the top of a career launch (over BU) because of their industry network - is this entirely sales fluff, or is there some truth to it?


----------



## icygee (Mar 29, 2017)

So I did a deep dive into LMU's Class of 2016 and a hearty chunk of them are gainfully employed in industry careers. All of them had internships at studios or networks so it became a game of how they played it.


----------



## revolotus (Apr 7, 2017)

icygee said:


> So I did a deep dive into LMU's Class of 2016 and a hearty chunk of them are gainfully employed in industry careers. All of them had internships at studios or networks so it became a game of how they played it.



Thanks for the input! I did end up committing to LMU, after speaking with the head of the program a few times. Their commitment to their students seems genuine, and their alumni network solid. Hope I meet you on campus in the fall!


----------

